# Delete account



## Bose (Sep 29, 2015)

How do I delete this account?


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Sep 29, 2015)

Probably not the best way, but if you throw your phone down as hard as you can on concrete then run over it with your car a few times you won't be able to get on here anymore and will probably eventually forget you ever had an account assuming of course you also smoke a lot of weed.


----------



## Bose (Sep 29, 2015)

Lol. That may work.


----------



## 70sdiver (Sep 29, 2015)

Why a leaving brO?


----------



## Bose (Sep 29, 2015)

I was told to read which I do. However I find asking questions and getting an answer is more beneficial to me. Also a lot of what i read has conflicting answers. I don't want to be a burden to anyone. I can figure it out. but I find asking questions to be very helpful for me.


----------



## wiethe20 (Sep 29, 2015)

It's not just asking , and receiving answers... it's about HOW they person got that answer foryou...IMHO kudos to you to get off here and researching, that's awsome ....

Bet your back on in a week
Why do you have to delete it, just don't enter rollitup in your browser, oh wait you were trying to make a smart ass point, you just want someone to grow your plant for you...how about once it finished break off everyone that grew it... that would make you open google I bet...

Oh yea nice try, Noone is feeling sorry for you....can't wait to see the next thread you start, I'm a be all over that ass..


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Sep 29, 2015)

"You can check out any time you like, but you can never leave."


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 29, 2015)

There's a dr Phil site for feelings


----------



## sunni (Sep 29, 2015)

You can't delete accounts here

Ultimately the board isn't here to spoon feed you we have so much information on here it is always best to use the search feature before asking

If you did utilize the search bar you would take note that since 2006 we have had this question about twice a day since 06 and we say no every time


----------



## sunni (Sep 29, 2015)

Additionally I think this is now the third time I've ask you to put your threads in the proper location
Support forum

You've had a profile question and a grow journal question

All easily answered by search bar


----------



## sunni (Sep 29, 2015)

You can't call people names on here
We don't allow it
I get you're upset because someone told you to do some research instead of just asking
But you're being way over sensitive this is the internet
Every forum has people you aren't going to like or will rub you the wrong way
You just grow up and let it go


----------



## Bose (Sep 29, 2015)

Who in the hell are you? So I have to post in support forum?


----------



## sunni (Sep 29, 2015)

Bose said:


> Who in the hell are you? So I have to post in support forum?


I'm an administrator of the forum
Thats who the hell I am
Can't you read my avatar with the words
"Staff member"

I already moved your thread to support



Take a smoke break clearly the Internet is not the place for you
Go relax and unwind and than come back if you wish to
If not hit the log out button


----------



## Budley Doright (Sep 30, 2015)

Yup this internet is not the place for the faint of heart lol. There is a sticky for pretty much every question asked so whats the deal lol. Its a forum which means a place for discussion, sometimes the discussions turn into nasty, name calling train wrecks but the controversy does provide learning if you pick out the relevant stuff, thats why I'm here for the most part lol. The other forum I am a part of is to polite with nobody calling out the ones that just spout bro science and internet myth,,,, boring and frustrating lol.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 30, 2015)

this site isn't like the cable company.. where you call and say you want to diconnect the account


----------



## Bumwhush (Sep 30, 2015)

They don't delete accounts here because they like to show the advertisers that they have so many users, makes their job easier to sell those ad banners and get paid off of us.


----------



## sunni (Sep 30, 2015)

Bumwhush said:


> They don't delete accounts here because they like to show the advertisers that they have so many users, makes their job easier to sell those ad banners and get paid off of us.


Not even remotely true lol


----------



## Bumwhush (Sep 30, 2015)

sunni said:


> Not even remotely true lol



Right...not even remotely true...

Riddle me this then: if this site isn't about making money off of selling ads, then why are you using the services of Illusive Creations to run your ad campaigns? One of their "solutions" to making their campaigns successful is informing their clients that having high number of users on your site that you can show potential advertisers will help increase ad sales. When these advertising customers get their data analytics, it's based of the full amount of users on the site. But if you say it's not remotely true...

I'm just standing up for the fact that you should allow people to delete their profiles. You're allowing evidence to permanently stay on this site without allowing your users to protect themselves if something were to happen legally. It's bullshit. Lucky for me, I live in a legal state that allows me to grow, so posting any info here won't be used against me in the court of law.


----------



## sunni (Sep 30, 2015)

You're beating a dead horse we've said no since 2006 and we just advertising in 2015
A few months ago

So you're reasoning is wrong

we have thousands of active users most active than inactive


----------



## sunni (Sep 30, 2015)

On the security thing if any member wants a photo they posted to be delete we've never said no to that

We just don't delete profiles

We've deleted people's entire post history before
We delete anything that shows personal information a user may have missed such as
License plates , paperwork in background of photos etc

So we won't delete a profile
Big deal
We still take user security at high priority

You have no idea what you're talking about


----------



## Bose (Sep 30, 2015)

That's good to know. Please delete all my post history including all photos.


----------



## sunni (Sep 30, 2015)

Bose said:


> That's good to know. Please delete all my post history including all photos.


seeing as how after you wanted your account deleted you've not only created new threads you've been online literally all day responding reading and writing
You're not serious about leaving so it's a waste of my time seeing as you'll just be back tomorrow

Additionally yu aren't worried about security concerns you're just pissed off someone told you to use a search bar


----------



## Bose (Sep 30, 2015)

I am not pissed off. I would love to delete my account. However since that is not possible if you would please clear my history as well as all photos you will not see me on your site again


----------



## sunni (Sep 30, 2015)

Actually since you seem to not be able to stop the name calling
I'll leave all your posts up and just ban your account if you so wish


----------



## Bose (Sep 30, 2015)

I did not follow that guy. He is seeking me out to bother me. Look im asking you to please delete my photos. I will find them how do I link them to you


----------



## sunni (Sep 30, 2015)

Copy and paste the link from your browser into here

And it doesn't matter if he does follow you
You can't name call him he's not doing anything sure annoying but that's life

I really really feel bad for you you're not going to get along on any marijuana growing forum with this kinda attitude


----------



## Bose (Sep 30, 2015)

I have a good attitude. And very much appreciated all the help. I found it more beneficial when asking for advice. I am new to this site and was trying to find my way around.I was not causing any problems.


----------



## Bose (Sep 30, 2015)

I seen post on here that are far worse than ones I have posted


----------



## sunni (Sep 30, 2015)

Bose said:


> I have a good attitude. And very much appreciated all the help. I found it more beneficial when asking for advice. I am new to this site and was trying to find my way around.I was not causing any problems.


so you threw a fit cause one person told you to use a search bar and do some reasearch and now you must have your account deleted thats called throwing a temper tantrum 
but first you swear and name call at any person who doesnt agree with you

yes you have an attitude problem, you are being a problem,
i dont care what youve seen on here its not allow, just cause someone else called someone a doodoo head doesnt mean you can either.
youre 49 by your profile, but youre acting like a 15 year old. come on seriously?


----------



## Bose (Sep 30, 2015)

I will find the links for you and paste them here. Thanks for helping me out


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 30, 2015)

sunni your mean hahaahah


----------



## sunni (Sep 30, 2015)

yes good luck with your other forums,


----------



## sunni (Sep 30, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> sunni your mean hahaahah


no im being realistic, especially after all the deleted posts i cleaned up from said user.

he doesnt have thick enough skin, and hes breaking rules, than demanding me to delete his profile, all his posts etc when ive said no several times, than demands to know who the hell i am

im not mean.. im blunt. cause i aint got time for bullshit


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 30, 2015)

sunni said:


> no im being realistic, especially after all the deleted posts i cleaned up from said user.
> 
> he doesnt have thick enough skin, and hes breaking rules, than demanding me to delete his profile, all his posts etc when ive said no several times, than demands to know who the hell i am
> 
> im not mean.. im blunt. cause i aint got time for bullshit


your a fire cracker. and please don't ever delete my account even if I pass away leave me on here. If I go to prison I will be back so don't delete me


----------



## Bose (Sep 30, 2015)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/lst.885045/#post-11942024


----------



## sunni (Sep 30, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> your a fire cracker. and please don't ever delete my account even if I pass away leave me on here. If I go to prison I will be back so don't delete me


well we dont delete accounts so youre good there!


----------



## sunni (Sep 30, 2015)

Bose said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/lst.885045/#post-11942024


all gone.


----------



## Bose (Sep 30, 2015)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/i-month-today-from-seed.885328/#post-11940915


----------



## Bose (Sep 30, 2015)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/newbie.883282/


----------



## daloudpack (Sep 30, 2015)

i believe 9/10 of you are doo doo heads) never met such an angry group of stoners but hey i like to sit around and roast all day and possibly learn a thing or two doing it , so count me in lol..


----------



## Alienwidow (Oct 1, 2015)

Bumwhush said:


> They don't delete accounts here because they like to show the advertisers that they have so many users, makes their job easier to sell those ad banners and get paid off of us.


Pfffffft, advertising just started and riu's been rockin for years before you started posting. From what i hear if you dont like How the sites run that theres a door that swings open, and it wont even hit you in the ass on the way out lol. Thanks for playin rollitup


----------

